# ESRI Users Conference - Bike Ride Anyone?



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

If you don't know what I'm talking about by the title then chances are you will not be there. This is a huge international conference for those within the Geographic Information Systems (GIS) industry who use ESRI software. The conference typically attracts 12K-15K for one week in San Diego. This year the conference is the week of August 4th - 8th. 

I plan to do a carbon free commute to the conference from Pasadena to San Diego with all my clothes and laptop for the week and commute home. It is a 145 mile one way commute via my planned route. 

If anyone wants to commute down and/or back with me or wants to ride one night during the conference let me know. 

Not 100% sure right now if I will be riding down on Sunday or Monday, it depends if I can share a room with someone on Sunday night. I will be heading home on Friday morning. Not sure what night I will ride during the conference. Last year I rode with a co-worker from the Conference Center to Torre Pines and back. Open to suggestions this year.


----------



## Bianco (Sep 22, 2004)

I also live in Pasadena. I will also be at the UC all week. I worked at ESRI for 11 years before leaving this past Feb. I now do GIS in downtown LA.

I was planning on driving down, and yes, bringing my bike... to get from the hotel to the conv ctr. Maybe you can twist my arm for the commute. Definitely I'll join you for the night ride if I am able to get away from the scene.


----------

